
We Now Have Water Sommeliers - carimura
https://www.barrons.com/articles/20-minutes-with-celebrated-water-sommelier-jessica-altieri-01555344764
======
carimura
I'll save you the read with this gem:

"Data and research has shown the premium bottled water market is booming and I
believe this will correlate to an increased demand with water sommelier
professionals in the hospitality industry globally. I think water sommeliers
will help others realize water is more than just water, it’s a hydration
celebration."

------
mimixco
TLDR in the comments: "Is this The Onion?"

